# If all jobs paid the same wage



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Would you bother with university?
What would you do? Personally I think I would go back to delivering newspapers.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Depends on the wage. Are we talking what some kid at McDonald's gets paid or what a CEO at a Fortune 500 company gets paid?

Either way, I'd be pissed as fuck because that would mean there's no incentive for innovation, no competition, no incentive for growth, which would translate to shittier products/services, and lazier workers.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

If all jobs paid the same wage that means the pay can't be revenue based, so I assume it's from some government organization? In which case, I would like to create a job opening and hire myself as my own assistant, the job is to help me do whatever I want and the requirements is to be me.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Bad Hombre said:


> Depends on the wage. Are we talking what some kid at McDonald's gets paid or what a CEO at a Fortune 500 company gets paid?
> 
> Either way, I'd be pissed as fuck because that would mean there's no incentive for innovation, no competition, no incentive for growth, which would translate to shittier products/services, and lazier workers.


I think "products" would be a thing of the past as they wouldn't be needed (no revenue or marketing incentives, plus why would people spend their hours designing superior products as it wouldn't mean anything). 

Regardless of that, Id be more concerned about how to live, as I wouldn't be able to call a plumber and to be fair, what about water supply and electrical supply (sure while it lasts all good, but what about when stuff breaks). And how to get food.

It would be good in a way as without consumerism, I think life would be back to hunter/gathering which I would actually find enjoyable in a way. 

But the government wouldn't get their taxes so I doubt the government would ever go ahead with this.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Tropes said:


> If all jobs paid the same wage that means the pay can't be revenue based, so I assume it's from some government organization? In which case, I would like to create a job opening and hire myself as my own assistant, the job is to help me do whatever I want and the requirements is to be me.


Well until the goverments money runs out. Not sure how it would actcually work.


----------



## Poundcake (May 21, 2017)

Bad Hombre said:


> Depends on the wage. Are we talking what some kid at McDonald's gets paid or what a CEO at a Fortune 500 company gets paid?
> 
> Either way, I'd be pissed as fuck because that would mean there's no incentive for innovation, no competition, no incentive for growth, which would translate to shittier products/services, and lazier workers.


I agree. Some jobs just wouldn't get done, because a lot of people wouldn't take higher stress jobs like surgeons or engineers. Personally, I have no desire to go back to the Stone Age.


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

No one would have any motivation and they'd want to do the easiest jobs.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Finny said:


> No one would have any motivation and they'd want to do the easiest jobs.


Would you be willing to be a prison warden, if you could get paid the same wage being a bartender?


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

Reality Check said:


> Would you be willing to be a prison warden, if you could get paid the same wage being a bartender?


No. Bartending seems easier.


----------



## cathyr (May 23, 2017)

I probably will be doing something I really want, like farming? Just growing some veggies and have lots of hens!!!


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Reality Check said:


> Would you bother with university?


Actually I would. It would something like a club of enthusiasts and picking actually productive job most would not want would mean premium working conditions if premium payment would not be option, because for employer it would be better option than having no skilled people at all.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

If all jobs paid the same, I'd love to go back to uni!!

It's a place full of excitement, ideas, sharing, growing, humanities.. 

I guess the answer is also dependent on the environment of the question asked. In a prosocial, proactive, open learning environment that promotes neutrality, learning, cooperation, diplomacy, hell yes!


----------



## Gojira (Dec 18, 2015)

Well prestige would still be a thing. Being highly respected in your community would still be important. Caretaking pays jackshit but people still do it. Teachers still work despite not making much money in the US. Cooperation from everyone will be necessary to make sure everyone can live in harmony. Trades then, would probably be passed down from generation to generation like they were in the old days, and instead of worrying about making the most money out of your craft, perfecting your craft would be the goal. You'd go from serving yourself to serving the community. Work ethics would be brought back into the forefront. Quality would be prized over quantity again.

Honestly I don't buy into the cynicism that everyone would just lounge around the house all day or avoid dangerous/hard jobs just because they won't be making more than the janitor. Sure, we think that way now, but in such a society, a janitor's job is not more or less prized than a doctor's. Someone has to keep the toilets clean. Everyone has to do their part to keep the whole machine running. 

Anyway, that is one way of looking at it.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

One benefit would be that it is easier for people to go do the stuff they like, instead of having to do something that pays enough to pay the bills.

I don't think that people would become lazier, free time is a luxury that comes in short supply in nature.

I also don't think that jobs that pay more as it is are more difficult or stressful. They attract people who do well under pressure or are capable of complex tasks. A good surgeon would be as stressed as a teacher teaching or a health care working caring for someone. Only if you switch these people around do they become stressed: a teacher will freak out having to operate on someone and ... you get my drift.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Definitely, I would still go to university. I loved it. I went to a liberal arts school and would do so again. I like having generalist-level knowledge in a lot of subjects. It is stupidly expensive in the US, but the value of it is arguably immeasurable. I do believe it should be paid through taxes, as should basic-level vocational training in any career field. That's a can of worms, for sure... 

Assuming "all jobs pay the same wage" means they also pay the same wage whether it's your first day or your millionth, I'd be a children's book illustrator and lobby for education and/or be an elementary or middle school science teacher. Also a relief EMT. I have a lot of interests. 
:laughing:

Which, hey, I'm thinking about how to get into all this anyway, it'd just be more expedient.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Bad Hombre said:


> Depends on the wage. Are we talking what some kid at McDonald's gets paid or what a CEO at a Fortune 500 company gets paid?
> 
> Either way, I'd be pissed as fuck because that would mean there's no incentive for innovation, no competition, no incentive for growth, which would translate to shittier products/services, and lazier workers.


I frankly agree. Longer studies and longer work should equal more pay. If there isn't any pay, there is no incentive to really innovate and move forward.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Caveman Dreams said:


> Would you bother with university?
> What would you do? Personally I think I would go back to delivering newspapers.


Haha, I came in to say a similar answer! I would like to be a mailwoman. Drive my own truck, walk outside... Seems much less stressful than my current corporate job. Plus, I think I would like the solitude of working alone.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

la_revolucion said:


> Haha, I came in to say a similar answer! I would like to be a mailwoman. Drive my own truck, walk outside... Seems much less stressful than my current corporate job. Plus, I think I would like the solitude of working alone.


Yeah, with a paper round I would have more time for other things. These things would be free things of course, as expecting people to work and provide me resources is probably stupid. Of course that assuming, people stay with jobs such as paper presses and dustbin men (why should they, they get paid anyway), would mail still exist and newspapers?


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

It wouldn't work. You'd get paid the same amount but the more educated folks with the better job would get further benefits like connections and all the incentives associated with them.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

succ said:


> It wouldn't work. You'd get paid the same amount but the more educated folks with the better job would get further benefits like connections and all the incentives associated with them.


Benefits like connections? What does that even mean? Why would connections matter in a world where nothing has any value.


----------

